# Why are Uber riders so hypocritical?



## FrustratedUberBoy

Does any partner share my view that most riders are hypocrites. They come to your car, chat to you, when they leave they thank you and wish you a nice day. Then Bingo! They rate you low for trivial intransigence such as missing your turn or braking hard becuse there is a hazard ahead of you. 
I think Uber has given the riders too many powers over the partners. The riders judge their partners for every little inconvenience. Blame the partner even when they make a mistake for example imputing wrong pick up point, waiting at the right pick up point. Because of little things like these, they rate partners low. What drives me mad is the hypocritical way they make as if everything is okay when they leave they car but suddenly you see your average rating goes down with some negative reviews on your app.


----------



## mods1964

What hazard a head of you did you have to brake hard to avoid,,,,,, a lamp post ??


----------



## The Gift of Fish

FrustratedUberBoy said:


> Does any partner share my view that most riders are hypocrites. They come to your car, chat to you, when they leave they thank you and wish you a nice day. Then Bingo! They rate you low for trivial intransigence such as missing your turn or braking hard becuse there is a hazard ahead of you.
> I think Uber has given the riders too many powers over the partners. The riders judge their partners for every little inconvenience. Blame the partner even when they make a mistake for example imputing wrong pick up point, waiting at the right pick up point. Because of little things like these, they rate partners low. What drives me mad is the hypocritical way they make as if everything is okay when they leave they car but suddenly you see your average rating goes down with some negative reviews on your app.


Drivers do the same. 
"Have a great day! Take care! Bye"
[One Star]
[Damage fee claim]


----------



## LondonEnglandDriver

Welcome to Uber. Any 5 star rated rider who you might travel 2 or 3 miles to pick is usually very new to the App and will moan at the long wait and give you a low rating, a Rider who wasn't even in your vehicle but was paying for someone else's ride can also give you a low rating. This is the part of Uber which tends to concern most of us the most, the fact that that Uber will always take the side of the Rider and not even speak to the driver.

[OTE="FrustratedUberBoy, post: 4510162, member: 146005"]Does any partner share my view that most riders are hypocrites. They come to your car, chat to you, when they leave they thank you and wish you a nice day. Then Bingo! They rate you low for trivial intransigence such as missing your turn or braking hard becuse there is a hazard ahead of you.
I think Uber has given the riders too many powers over the partners. The riders judge their partners for every little inconvenience. Blame the partner even when they make a mistake for example imputing wrong pick up point, waiting at the right pick up point. Because of little things like these, they rate partners low. What drives me mad is the hypocritical way they make as if everything is okay when they leave they car but suddenly you see your average rating goes down with some negative reviews on your app.[/QUOTE]


----------



## El Geordie

Why do you care?
They're unlikely to tip you, they pay the same whether they rate you 1* or 5* with feedback.

I'm 4.98 and I don't care about my rating, I actually go out my way some days to upset people.


----------



## LondonEnglandDriver

Are you sure? ="El Geordie, post: 4650812, member: 167295"]Why do you care?
They're unlikely to tip you, they pay the same whether they rate you 1* or 5* with feedback.

I'm 4.98 and I don't fare about my rating, I actually go out my way some days to upset people.[/QUOTE]


----------



## El Geordie

Am I sure about what?


----------



## LondonEnglandDriver

Go out if your way to upset people? my rating is also 4.98 and believe me, it is hard work keeping that


El Geordie said:


> Am I sure about what?


----------



## El Geordie

Hard work? 
I always tell the punters if you get out my car as clean as you got in and your journey was safe, my job is done. 
I honestly don't give a monkeys about my rating, if I were incentivised to have a higher rating it would be 5 or very close to it. Its an absolute waste of time for drivers and punters alike. People use Uber because it's cheap and because they are cheap, not because they want a limo service.


----------

